# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  مشکل با ssis

## python_85

سلام
من تازه با ssis آشنا شدم
ولی همین اول کار یه مشکل اساسی برخودم :
همراه با sql server 2012 enterprise گزینه data tools رو انتخاب کردم(sql رو کامل نصب کردم)
بعد از نصب تو vs 2010 یه تمپلیت جدید با عنوان business intelligence اضافه شد ولی وقتی یه پروژه از نوع intelligence service انتخاب می کنم یه خطا می ده که می گه باید تو setup اس کیو ال data tool رو انتخاب می کردی
یه جا خوندم که تو vs 2013 این امکان وجود داره(*SQL Server tooling in Visual Studio 2013*)
اما تو vs 2013 هم اصلا چیزی اضافه نشده

لطفا راهنمایی کنید چی کار باید بکنم

----------

